# Log ID Help?



## MS Sportsman (Mar 12, 2010)

My dad was cleaning up my grandparents yard and cut a bunch of trees and limbs the other day and I saved a little. When he cut this tree I noticed the spalting and it looked cool so I kept the very end thinking it might be good for turkey calls or something. The rest was too rotten even though the tree was alive. It was a small tree this is the end cut right at the ground. It reminds me of some kind of holly, but the leaves aren't waxy nor do they have any stickers. My grandmother was a huge gardner and traveler so there is no telling what the tree is. Hopefully one of yall knows. Here are some pics the rest was cut up before i got a camera.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I would say beech.




.


----------



## cw log&veneer (Mar 7, 2011)

bark looks like beech ,wood looks like buckeye.


----------



## MS Sportsman (Mar 12, 2010)

cw log&veneer said:


> bark looks like beech ,wood looks like buckeye.


There were some other buckeyes around, but they were a lot smaller and I didn't make a connection. You may be right. I will compare to the standing ones when I get a chance.


----------

